# help with ich



## shateh21 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've got a young (2.5 inch) black piranha that is showing the beginning signs of ich. His only tankmate is a common pleco. How should i go about treating them without causing them any further harm? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

try the salt method out first if you have caught it early enough

some more info  on ich, just scroll down a bit


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> try the salt method out first if you have caught it early enough
> 
> some more info  on ich, just scroll down a bit


 good advise


----------

